# Toronto Film School



## Kegan

Hey everyone, I've recently been thinking of going to the Toronto Film School. I've heard really good things from it. One of my main concerns however is that it's only a 15 or 16 month course. I recieve a recognized diploma and am working with the equipment from day 1. If anyone goes there currently or has any information that could be helpful in making my decision it'd be greatly appreciated. I'm going there for an interview in early January, and it intrigues me. Any feedback would be helpful. Also, any other film schools or colleges with this program in Ontario that you guys can suggest would be cool.

-Kegan


----------



## sadlycrust

i am doing the same thing but im just as clueless as you other schools recomended are: confederation colledge, humber, centinal, lambton, sheridan eamil me for me info if youd like


----------



## Kegan

Well I had an interview today, and whatdya know? I was guaranteed a spot for the October program. Now this is a tough decision as I don't know if to go here or not. It seems like a great school to meet new contacts but I like to look at all my options first. No matter what though, I have a spot at the school.

-Kegan


----------



## artofilm

Sheridan college's Media Arts course is known to be one of the best in Ontario (along with Toronto Film school of course).
Also, Humber's Film & Television looks not too bad either.
Im personally shooting for Sheridan, but there are some really good schools to go to for film. Take your time and browse to find the one that is perfect for you.


----------



## Kegan

Hey really? I'm hoping for some more feeback on what you know about the Toronto Film School. Is it that good? I've heard of Seneca as well, but truthfully I want the best. If that's Sheridan so be it. I was shooting for Sheridan for a while before too, but then I noticed there were other schools. Hmm, quite the dillema. Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Kegan


----------



## jasonv

At the INTERNATIONAL ACADEMY OF FILM & TELEVISION (IAFT), students undergo a complete immersion into the art and craft of filmmaking and learn how to make movies using professional equipment, all against the exotic backdrop of Southeast Asia. With state-of-the-art production facilities, an acclaimed Hollywood faculty, and a breathtaking beachside campus, IAFT is the premier tropical destination for aspiring filmmakers from around the globe. 

In addition to its vast technical resources and lodging at the Academy's onsite dormitory, the Casablanca Inn, IAFT boasts an exotic variety of nearby shooting locales and a breathtaking ocean view among its many amenities that help distinguish the campus as a world-class educational facility. 





For additional information, visit us at http://www.study-film.com.


----------



## basti27tan

hey jasonv, are you from IAFT?  we'll iv seen the campus here in mactan, cebu and i find it very nice.  also the location is a very perfect place to shoot films, there are a lot of good places in cebu.  

i just have a question,I want to learn how to professionally edit movies, but I prefer PCs and it seems that everything is on mac. Any opinion?


----------



## jasonv

Hey, dude, forget windows, mac is the future for editing. It is not so difficult.
IAFT in Cebu is offering workshops for editing and they teach the basics of mac as well.  For more info visit http://www.filmschool.ph


----------



## Kegan

Hey man, post a thread about the IAFT if you want but don't hijack my thread about the Toronto Film School. I'd like to hear some more information on this school please. Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Kegan


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Kegan's right. Please do not spam the threads. Make your own if you want to pitch the school. Thanks.


----------



## artofilm

Again,
Researching all the possiblities, Ive found that Sheridan offers the best program for film.
It took me a while to think about possible colleges to go to, but after all the research, I learned that Sheridan gives the best of both worlds. (Film production, with macintosh's)


----------



## jasonv

more infos about the school will give us more idea on what and how we can compare the different film academy there is.   Thanx!!


----------



## Rebas

hey I ”˜am from Holland and i want to go to Toronto film school how do i begin finding people so that i can live there i need a room or a apartment there and is it a good school to go to because i'am in holland i don't want to come so far for nothing
please mail me @ rebaskadir@gmail.com

i'am sorry about my English is not that good
and thank you


----------



## Bird_Media

I've also been guarenteed a spot into Toronto Film School for the October start, however the way I see it is if you are good at making movies you are good! You are not going to pick everything up from schools, personally I do not believe in going to school for film, although I will seeing as you can learn more on set from professionals. You are either good at making movies or you suck, there is no in between and no school is going to turn you into a good filmmaker in my opinion. But hey thats what I think and feel free to think otherwise.


----------



## Saz

Hi,
hi,
I am thinking to attend toronto film school. would u recommand it to someone.
thanks for your help. I would really appreciate if you reply me at sai369@mail.usask.ca



> Originally posted by Bird_Media:
> I've also been guarenteed a spot into Toronto Film School for the October start, however the way I see it is if you are good at making movies you are good! You are not going to pick everything up from schools, personally I do not believe in going to school for film, although I will seeing as you can learn more on set from professionals. You are either good at making movies or you suck, there is no in between and no school is going to turn you into a good filmmaker in my opinion. But hey thats what I think and feel free to think otherwise.


----------



## Saz

hi,
I am thinking to attend toronto film school. would u recommand it to someone.
thanks for your help. I would really appreciate if you reply me at sai369@mail.usask.ca





> Originally posted by Kegan:
> Hey everyone, I've recently been thinking of going to the Toronto Film School. I've heard really good things from it. One of my main concerns however is that it's only a 15 or 16 month course. I recieve a recognized diploma and am working with the equipment from day 1. If anyone goes there currently or has any information that could be helpful in making my decision it'd be greatly appreciated. I'm going there for an interview in early January, and it intrigues me. Any feedback would be helpful. Also, any other film schools or colleges with this program in Ontario that you guys can suggest would be cool.
> 
> -Kegan


----------



## lady_day

hey there!
I went to TFS in 08. got my diploma in film production from them so I know what I am talking about.
Basically you are choosing a 15-month program where you learn the technical side of filmmaking.
the only problem with this is that you don't get enough time to learn things in a deeper level, no matter if you are new to filmmaking or already inside the industry.This for me was a key factor to apply this year to York, Sheridan and other institutions. 

You do get hands on experience from day one, the teachers are all amazing. Rick Bennett is an extraordinary teacher who helps you get your movie done with great advise but the fact that you have short time to do so, leaves you with a bunch of technical knowledge thats quite superficial.You get to do a music video, a doc, a short and a commercial shoot. All this was very exciting and new for me at that time; I had no previous experience further than summer film courses in high school. 
I would recommend this school if that's all you are looking for. 

The price range is in the 25,000 dollars. That was a lot of money!

I am currently not working in film, although I have worked in some shorts and volunteered my time more than I would have wanted to. I'd say 20% of the people I met there are now somehow related to shooting videos, commercials or trying to start their own production company. the rest: unemployed or following other career paths.

think: how serious are you, how much are u wiling to spend, why not take the 3 or 4 years program. try university if you are serious. otherwise, go technical. 
or join the union as a trainee... or attend Raindance saturdays film school. or ryerson's summer school. they are as good in my opinion. and u can save 10,000 or more.

good luck


----------



## Sherrie-Mae

Hi, I'm really interested in film production and was wondering if it was possible to just get an experience of learning more about it. Is it possible to go to the Toronto Film School and apply for a course as a highschool student? Or is the school just for people who have graduated highschool?


----------



## TSMG

Hi All,

I am the Founder of the Toronto Screenwriters Meetup Group.

I went to Vancouver Film School - to be honest if you want to learn the industry, some of the best ways are to simply get out there and get involved.

Our screenwriters organization is a great place to start, we offer workshops, seminars, discounts on services, and so much more for prices geared towards the student budget.

Check out our latest event on Bravo!FACT funding opportunities.

[TSMG] Bravo!FACT: How To Be Funding Ready! - Feat. Judy Gladstone + PRIZES Only $10.00 ! ! !

Check it out at  [TSMG] Home Page http://www.meetup.com/screenwriters-240/


----------



## mythkiller

So finally is TFS a good place go to?


----------



## mythkiller

im thinking of joining that school as well, the fee is 40,000$ now by the way, international fee!


----------



## Mike_V

Closing this thread because it's over 5 years old and as the Site Rules have said, Please do not resurrect old threads. 
At this point, it's cleaner to start a new one with fresh info.


----------

